# Sicherheitseinrichtungen von Maschinen



## Eleu (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

als Betreiber von Maschinen oder Produktionslinien ist man m.W. für die Sicherheit (Personenschutz) verantwortlich.
Die Sicherheitseinrichtungen einer Maschine sind jährlich zu prüfen. Und die Prüfung ist auch zu dokumentieren.

Bislang habe ich immer versucht, die Sicherheitseinrichtungen von einzelnen Maschinen nicht großartig zu verändern
(Schutzzaun, Sicherheitslichtschranke etc.)
Relative Ausnahmen bilden die Schnittstellen der einzelnen Maschinen, wenn sie in einem Verbund eine Produktions--Linie bilden.
An den Schnittstellen habe ich bisher immer "was eigenes" projektiert.
Zum Beispiel habe ich dann einen Pilztaster in die bestehende Schutzvorrichtung (Freigabepfad) einer vor und nach geschalteten Maschine mit eingeschliffen.
Hierfür haben die Maschinenbauer in der Regel auch Reserveklemmen für den Betreiber im Not- Aus- Kreis mit vorgesehen.

Wenn nun der Betreiber auf die Idee kommt, eine angekaufte Maschine derart zu verändern, dass der bestehende Schutzzaun
vergrößert werden muss, und deshalb noch weitere zusätzliche Sicherheitseinrichtung montiert werden müssen.

Wie sieht dann die rechtliche Lage für den Betreiber aus, wenn er diese Ergänzung nicht vom eigentlichen Maschinenbauer ankauft,
sondern diese Änderung selber vornehmen will.

Mal angenommen, der Betreiber tut dies und spart bei den Sicherheitseinrichtungen was ein (Weil es halt billiger ist)
Und der Elektriker baut es ein.
Wie sieht das dann rechtlich aus, wenn eine Person zu Schaden kommt.

Ist der Elektriker, der das eingebaut hat (Möglicherweise unter Zwang) mit verantwortlich.

Kennt sich da einer von Euch mit aus.

Gruß
Eleu

PS: Hallo Mod. Wenn der Beitrag hier falsch ist bitte verschieben.


----------



## Safety (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
bitte seh Dir mal das an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DlP6lywV38


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2011)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ist der Elektriker, der das eingebaut hat (Möglicherweise unter Zwang) mit verantwortlich.



Hallo,

das kommt darauf an. Wenn der Elektriker nach Klemmenplan anschließen soll und von
der Materie keine Ahnung hat (z.B. Elektroinstallateur), dann nicht.
Ist er aber Industrieelektroniker und mit der Materie vertraut, oder macht den Schaltplan
sogar selbst, dann schon.

Die *Elektrofachkraft* ist in Deutschland die Bezeichnung für eine Person, die aufgrund ihrer fachlichen (elektrotechnischen) Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen sowie Kenntnis der einschlägigen Normen und Bestimmungen die ihr übertragenen Arbeiten beurteilen und mögliche Gefahren erkennen kann.

Die Hauptverantwortung liegt sicher bei der Verantwortlichen Elektrofachkraft oder beim Planer.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Eleu (9 Dezember 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die Hauptverantwortung liegt sicher bei der Verantwortlichen Elektrofachkraft oder beim Planer.



Hallo Tommi,

insofern hätte der eigenverantwortlich arbeitende Techniker womöglich die alleinige Verantwortung zu tragen.
Der Arbeitgeber kann im Falle eines Personenschadens immer sagen er hätte nichts davon gewusst.
Wenn der Techniker einen solchen Auftrag bekommt, kann er vielleicht noch sagen, dass der Auftraggeber sich einen anderen dummen suchen soll.
Was sich aber wohl auch nicht jeder leisten kann. Zumindest ich nicht.
Ich stehe zwar selber nicht vor einer solchen Situation, halte ein solches Szenario aber nicht für undenkbar. 

Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben einem da noch ?
Vielleicht das die BG bei der jährlichen Begehung diesen Mangel erkennt. Wenn sie kann ?
Oder man konspiriert im Verborgenen und zeigt diesen Mangel selber an, in der Hoffnung dabei unerkannt zu bleiben.

Keine schöne Situation, finde ich.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2011)

Eleu schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben einem da noch ?
> Vielleicht das die BG bei der jährlichen Begehung diesen Mangel erkennt. Wenn sie kann ?
> Oder man konspiriert im Verborgenen und zeigt diesen Mangel selber an, in der Hoffnung dabei unerkannt zu bleiben.



Hallo,

bevor Du sowas machst, sag es Deiner Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit, die ist u.a. genau für solche
Situationen vom Gesetzgeber geschaffen worden. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2011)

Eleu schrieb:


> Der Arbeitgeber kann im Falle eines Personenschadens immer sagen er hätte nichts davon gewusst.



Hallo nochmal,

das wird er mit Sicherheit tun!
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, ist sich jeder selbst der Nächste! 
Dafür gibt es leider einige Beispiele, z.B. den Transrapidunfall.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Eleu (10 Dezember 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> bevor Du sowas machst, sag es Deiner Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit, die ist u.a. genau für solche
> Situationen vom Gesetzgeber geschaffen worden.



Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Das ist eine gute Idee.
Es gibt bei mir zur Zeit kein solches Problem...insofern erstmal alles o.k.
Falls irgendwann doch, ist das eine mögliche Option. 
Vielen Dank für den guten Tip.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2011)

Gerne.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

